# 55 gallon rockwork - suggestions, please



## gfry (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been playing around with some rock formation ideas for my 55 gallon Mbuna tank while I wait for my black sand to be delivered. I've set it up in my old tank, no substrate, no water, and no background. I'm using a combination of a grey/brown granite flat rock and pagoda stones. The flat rock darkens considerably when wet so the color is very close to that of the pagoda stones. The substrate will be black as will the background. I know it may be a bit hard to visualize but I'm more concerned with structures right now.

What do you think? Any suggestions?

BTW - I will have three species in the tank - Yellow Labs, Rusties, and Mainganos.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the height of the pile on the left and the composition of the pile in the middle. I did the same thing, but on a bench with tank dimensions taped. Changed it a bunch of times before I was satisfied.

The reason I like the composition of the pile in the middle is it looks more natural and less man-made than the other piles.


----------



## gfry (Oct 20, 2009)

That's the hard part... trying to stack rocks high (and sturdily) without making the structure look man made.

I'm on about my 47th iteration and just can't get everything so I'm happy with it. I think i have too many rocks leaning in the same direction among the right three piles. And I think maybe the pile on the right needs to be a little taller...


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree with DJ--the pile in the middle looks natural, but flat stacks never do. You really only have a few caves in the left stack anyway--what would it look like if you piled them randomly? Scatter the bottoms ones fairly widely and go from there? A few large rocks for support on the left would probably help. I think the right side is a good height, maybe put it farther back so they don't look like they are in a line? Your rocks are nice--I think it will be a great tank.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm one for just tossing stuff in and running with it, it'll work out and fish will find holes


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

It's fun to do interior design!


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I've got a 55 now and what I always have done is scatter my "base" rocks around the tank randomly and start connecting them that way. Can't wait to get my DIY background started. Going to be LOTS of potential.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Really like the look of the rock you are using, but yeah, the taller piles look a little placed. Are you able to get some larger pieces of the same stone? Would look cool to vary the sizes and make some bigger openings. Also, you'll want to make sure those piles are secure so the fish don't knock anything over if they are trying to swim through the openings. You're off to a good start though.


----------



## rusty386 (Oct 16, 2008)

add some eggcrate under your rock to disperse the pressure on your tank bottom.


----------



## gfry (Oct 20, 2009)

I reworked the left and right stone piles. I really like the way the pile on the right turned out.

The left pile... ehh, it's OK. In the end, I went for functionality over form. I'd rather give the fishies lots of sturdy hiding places instead of impressing everyone with how natural it looks. Yeah, I know you can do both, but these are the rocks I have and I'm getting a little tired of putzing with them. 

So, traveling left to right along Mbuna Lane there's Maingano Manor, a large, 10 room stone mansion designed for the well-to-do Melanochromis gentleman with an extended family and large harem. In the center is Caeruleus Condo, a quaint little two room condominium with a nice, sandy front lawn highlighted by a majestic pagoda stone monolith for the little Labs to play around. And, to the right, "White Tail" Townhouse, a stately four room residence for the Pseudotropheus with discriminating tastes.


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

haha that last part was definitely entertaining..

The left pile just doesn't seem very useful to me. I just can't see the holes on top providing much shelter for females.

If your going for function over form, you've actually done the opposite on accident. something more like the pile on the right would be much more functional. I know its hard to work with small, flat rocks. I would just start piling them in the corner and see what happens.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Imagine yourself in there and the boogeyman is after you. :fish: One of the most important features of cover for fish is being able to get out of the range of vision of the other fish. And then you would ideally have caves with exits, and blind caves and crevices. Your pile on the right appears to have all of the above.


----------



## ~Firefly~ (Dec 23, 2009)

The middle and right piles look really good.

The left one - how about building it up in the back corner rather than free standing? That might give a bit more security to producing some diagonals rather than right-angled stacks.


----------



## gfry (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, everyone.

Here's the actual tank as it is now. It's been set up for one week and I'm doing a fishless cycle. (Got my first measurable nitrIte reading yesterday.) I've reworked everything several times now that the substrate is in, and I'm a little bit happier with the way it looks, although I'd like to change the left formation a bit to slope more from right to left.


----------



## ~Firefly~ (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking good, especially with the background in place. Do show us your changes when you make them. :thumb:


----------



## bfisher88 (Dec 13, 2009)

What substrate is that?? I like it!


----------



## foster016 (Dec 28, 2009)

I really like it!


----------



## gfry (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! I'm actually pretty pleased with how it turned out.

*bfisher88*
The substrate is CaribSea Eco-Complete Cichlid Sand. I was originally going to use black sand but with the black tank and stand, the dark background, and most of the rock being dark, I decided to go with a lighter substrate. I kinda wish there was a bit more black in it but I think it makes for a nice contrast.


----------



## bfisher88 (Dec 13, 2009)

It does! I like the way it looks a lot. Looking to try and find a background like that....


----------



## gfry (Oct 20, 2009)

The background is one of those double sided mylar sheets you can get at most any lfs or Petco, PetSmart, etc. This design is one I got about 7 years ago but never used until now. One side is a tropical river bed scene and the other side is this rock scene. It's made by Marina (part of Hagen, I think) and the product number is 11760. I did some checking and unfortunately it looks like this design is discontinued.

Here's a link to Hagen's current background offerings: http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/sub_category_psubtype.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=104&PSUBCAT=10401


----------



## bfisher88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks good I will have to check around for a good one. All these sand issues I am having are just about to make me go buy some eco complete like this and do a small rinse and be done.


----------

